# Our New Cage should arrive tomorrow!



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Im so excited to finally have our new rattie cage. We decided to get one via petco's website. I bet Ducky and Gemini will be shocked about all the room they will have to play in!!

http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx


This is the one we decided to get


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's very exciting when you get a new cage for your ratlets! You'll have to post pictures for us of them in their new cage. 

I'm mid setting up a new one for our two girls, too... trying to figure out how to secure the towels so they don't drag them all over the place :lol:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes please! Drop off some pictures of the new cage and the ratties inside!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I've seen this cage a few times and I've only ever heard good things about it.

DonnaK, Have you tryed bulldog clips to hold towels with. I find them the best and it makes it easy to put up and take out.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

lina said:


> I've seen this cage a few times and I've only ever heard good things about it.




We did alot of research on all the cages and this was one that had alot of great reviews on it too!! Our friend back home who has rats actually has this cage and loves it. She said its really easy to keep clean which is always a huge plus! As soon as its all set up and ready to go Ill get pics of the boys in there, I bet they will just love it!!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks great 

Cant wait to see pictures when it is all set up and decorated!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lina said:


> DonnaK, Have you tryed bulldog clips to hold towels with. I find them the best and it makes it easy to put up and take out.


I was going to pick some up, because the ones I had were too small, but then I discovered ribbon. I've tied the towels with little bows outside the cage :lol: It works! I'll post some pictures of the set up tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea it arrived Saturday Morning and we were able to get it set up really quickly, it was such an easy setup!! Its set up differently now then in this picture and more hammocks have been added. The boys really really seem to love it.


----------

